# Is this a boy or girl rat?



## Edie16 (Apr 24, 2016)

I got this rat from a rescue and they couldn't tell.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

girl.

Boys are fairly obvious.


----------



## SerendipityRats (Jul 1, 2016)

I agree - that's a female. You can also tell males from females by nipples. Females have them, males do not.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Female rat. Is it what you were hopping to hear?


----------



## mark21 (Jun 25, 2016)

female definitely.


----------

